# Filter help for planted tank



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys I recently acquired a 65gal tall tank that I would like to make a planted south american setup. The tank came with a fluval m300 heater and a 96watt 9600k freshwater aqualight made by coralife. 

I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations on what filter to use? I was thinking of getting a canister filter, more for the sole purpose of circulating the water well for the plants. Any thoughts and suggestions would be appreciated as this is to be my first planted tank.


----------



## spanosilvio (Jan 4, 2008)

I tried all kinds, now for my 125 gallon full of plants i have a big sponge and a corner filter, the best combination so far all up and running with 1 air pump. 


Sent from my SGH-I896 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

spanosilvio said:


> I tried all kinds, now for my 125 gallon full of plants i have a big sponge and a corner filter, the best combination so far all up and running with 1 air pump.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I896 using Tapatalk 2


An air driven filter would not be appropriate for a tank with CO2 injection though.

For efficiency, an internal power filter is best. For aesthetics, a canister with glass lily pipes is best.


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info so far. I am going to go to BA's Barrie for their sidewalk sale this weekend and see if I can get a deal on something


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

ok so update: I have a friend that recently purchased a Penguin 350 from a pet store that was going out of business. However he came to find out that it wont fit on his 55gal (its too wide) so he gave it to me because I mentioned that I was going to get a filter this weekend. 

The question that I have is If i use this filter for my planted tank would I also need to get a pump to circulate the water more?
Also the pickup only reaches about half way down the tank as its a tall 65, is that all right?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I would get a small canister filter to work in conjuction with the penguin. I think just the penguin wouldn't be enough filtration. 

Then again, if the tank will be HEAVILY planted and LIGHTLY stocked fish wise, it might be enough. 

On my 75 gallon heavily planted tank, I have 2 eheim 2215's, 1 penguin 200 and a Aquael UV powerhead/filter.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, how serious are you about setting up a real planted tank?
There's 'plants in a tank', then there are 'planted tanks'.
You can have just about any kind of filter for "plants in a tank'.
But realistically, canister filter is the only choice for real planted tanks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Well, how serious are you about setting up a real planted tank?
> There's 'plants in a tank', then there are 'planted tanks'.
> You can have just about any kind of filter for "plants in a tank'.
> But realistically, canister filter is the only choice for real planted tanks.


I would say it's largely a matter of aesthetics. An HOB would be fine if you don't mind its footprint, and keep the water level sufficiently high to avoid splashes (only if you're injecting CO2).


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Its not just aesthetics, you will get a high flow rate with the HOB, but you will also get a few brutal dead spots regardless of what you do. Obviously, with dead spots come algae.


----------



## Aqualung (Oct 29, 2011)

I ended up going with a Marineland C360 canister. So far it seems to provide great circulation. I got a few plants on the weekend and some fish to cycle it. looking to add a few more plants this coming weekend 
currently I have:
3 tiger barbs, 4 golden zebra danios, and 3 high fin cory cats.
Amazon sword, 'Mi oya' Crypt, and a Java fern

Are there any other plants that are good for the beginner? I am looking for a good foreground plant


----------

